# looking for vail valley boaters



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I've been taking my raft out once or twice a week after work running from near my house in Edwards down to Wolcott. You can tag along sometime if you like. It is II+/III- with Trestle being III/III+ at the end.


----------



## Showboat (Mar 29, 2005)

Give me a shout sometime, Im in the area. I kayak, and I have a 16' cat that I enjoy taking down the Eagle, so either one of you can shoot me an email at [email protected] 

Ken


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Tele,I hate to be the bearer of bad news-----but there are no vail boaters unless you want to hook up with wannabes and reps that fluff themselves on the internet about running drops upside down or maybe ski school folks who walk off all the runs they try to do,maybe even some of the pros out there that fire homesteak at 77 cfs...You might want to rephrase your post as "any front rangers want to paddle in vail" then maybe you won't get posts about rafts or playboating pukes with stickers of the company they wished knew who they were...So I guess i'll shout out for ya,any of you real paddlers from the front range want to fire some vail drops and guide me down the runs?We are seriously lacking in talent up here and I'm done watching videos and want to find some people that actually like to paddle...Thanks in advance Tele..

Your welcome bro,just trying to help out a fellow paddler
Gary


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Gary E.... what size shirt do you wear and do you have a thick neck?


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Come on wisegirl,I'm just trying to help...I pretty sure I don't want the shirt you have in mind?LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh my dear Gary E..... I'm just trying to help too. Both you and the other front rangers, so they don't get a bad rap and all.

And it's not a t-shirt I want you to have, but a very comfortable fitting straight jacket and a super man cape - because you're very special.

"Psychotic disorders are a group of serious illnesses that affect the mind. These illnesses alter a person's ability to think clearly, make good judgements, respond emotionally, communicate effectively, understand reality and behave appropriately. When symptoms are severe, people with psychotic disorders have difficulty staying in touch with reality and often are unable to meet ordinary demands of daily life. However, even the most severe psychotic disorders usually are treatable"

The good news is, it's going to be ok, there are many other dillusional people out there. YOU ARE NOT ALONE and one day you'll learn to communicate effectively (not putting words in other people's mouths, etc.), understand reality (there are great boaters in Vail, etc.) and just be able to stay in touch with reality in general (come up and boat in Vail, with great boaters, etc.).

Good luck tiger.


----------



## cebel (Oct 10, 2003)

Tele,
Definetly call Gary E. if you want beta on paddling around the Vail area...'course you'll have to listen to him spray about running some retarded drop at high water, usually goes something like " I cleaned it bro, made all three strokes but then I missed the eddy and took the beat down of my life; nobody tried it after they saw my run, but it was all good except for my shoulder. Oh well, I'll be hittin' it next year" 

Seriously, stop in at Mountain Quest or Alpine, they both have message boards and I've seen some looking for partners notes. Good luck man and welcome, hope to see you on the river.

Charlie


----------



## blurredelevens (Jun 23, 2005)

*Tele-*

I live over in Summit County, and myself and a few friends boat after work quite a bit. I lived in Vail for a long time too, and have paddled around there quite a bit.

I'm not a hairboater like Gary, but I really don't aspire to be like him either. THrow me a line. -B :lol:


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Aparently Gary is upset that Class III boaters (and I am a kayaker too) don't want to go see how cool he is.


----------



## monkeyboat (Jun 29, 2005)

summit county boater- hows the blue right now


----------



## blurredelevens (Jun 23, 2005)

monkeyboat said:


> summit county boater- hows the blue right now


Super good. Get your butt over here!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Whitelightning you hit the nail on the head,nice observation....

Charlie,nice bro,ok I deserve that one...Miss you honey...

Wisegirl,I already have the jacket and am working on all points mentioned above from here on out...Thank you for your support...I thought the only good boater in Vail was whitelightning you sure there are more?

Gary


----------



## monkeyboat (Jun 29, 2005)

any sticky holes or anything gnarly stuff i should know about? road scout?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

Gary E... good effort.

I know, that you know, there are other good boaters in Vail besides whitelightning, so why even ask?...

And I know this, because a Vail boater mentioned that of all the people who contribute to this forum, you're probably one of the best paddlers on the site (which means you've probably paddled with people from Vail or how would they know how good you are and if you've paddled with people from Vail and you're really all that, it means they must be just as good to have paddled with you.)

So there you have it. 

Now go take your meds.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Wisegirl,better get the jacket for whoever told you I was a one of the best on here...The air is very thin up there..Be safe and have fun folks..
Gary


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*geee Gary*

I think she has the hots for you....

I guess men in skirts is a rather attractive thing for women afterall, except for the blowing the fairy...erm ferry stuff and well.... I really shouldn't go there.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

Now, now... let's not jump to conclusions.

I do have the hots for a man with a skirt and while I'm sure Gary E. looks cute in his, my skirt wearing man is not Gary E.

And Mr. mvhyde... don't make me come up with a reply for you. Clearly you never threw rocks at a hornets nest, better keep it that way. 

Now be a nice boy and go pet your own fairy... erm I mean... yeah, that's what I mean.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*sadly enough*

I'm probably old enough to be your dad


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Gary E - I live in Vail and am the sickest class III boater on the planet. 

I've succumbed to fate (not fortune) and moving to D-town in 3-weeks. What happens to my boating status then? 

I will definitely cruise the streets of Cherry Creek and Lodo with my bright yellow kayak on my truck. Oh yea - it has stickers from TGR, Stohlquist, and Nike ACG because someday I'll be sponsored.

Pray tell!  Yuk Yuk Yuk. . .


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2005)

monkeyboat said:


> any sticky holes or anything gnarly stuff i should know about? road scout?


There are holes but they're easy to avoid. The river is a good III and is easy to 'read and run'. It's only about a 3 mile section so play alot or run it twice since the shuttle takes about 5 min's. Good wave at the takeout and after the pipe rapid. Levels are coming down now so hurry on in.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Paddlebizz you will soon be demoted to just sick,here on the front range..The good thing is we will now paddle with you cause your no longer a mtn maggot...Car surfing is also not aloud here like in Vail...If you have your boat on your car it better be going to the river not a hole...As for the stickers---well you can't be perfect so we will let that one slide....

As for hyde,don't you have some play hole to swim out of somewhere close?I mean why harrass the queen bee?I have thrown rocks at alot of nest's it might be fun if you ask me...Nothing like a saucy little snow bunny/shuttle bunny stepping up to the plate to spray it...
Gary


----------



## RyanC111 (Feb 17, 2005)

*always looking for someone to paddle with . . .*

Tele - drop me a line if you want to go paddle . . . I'm always looking for someone to paddle with up here. 

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

Gary E.... that's all you've got?

Weak.

Why don't you take your flimsy little nerf arrow in the form of "shuttle bunny" and "snow bunny" back to the drawing board and come back when you have something good.

Lame attempt at bait isn't even worth taking. 

And mvhyde, if you are old enough to be my dad... SICK.

(Side note, do you think the poor guy who just wants someone to paddle with in Vail is sick of reading around this banter? Maybe a new post should go up called "Gary E. gets smoked by the smart, wicked lady..." and so on and so forth. Just a thought.)


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Damn wisegirl...Give me your name as I need to know who I'm up against...Wait til after my shoulder surgery and I will be ready to lay the heavy smack down,as I will be bored to tears and ready to start throwing rocks and nerfs at the nest...Don't worry,I am not afraid of a sting here or there..
Gary


----------



## Jaxxon (May 19, 2005)

Sounds like Gary E and Wisegirl should exchange numbers and think about getting a room together. Seems like they would make the perfect team! C'mon lets see how nasty you two can get.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*Iyeeee.......*

imagine the pups out of that litter.....twice the smartazz, 1/2 the guilt...

Gary, don't you have a shoulder problem to go nurse, maybe the Vail Valley Girl can nurse you and school you on boating at the same time. :twisted: 

Ms Boater Bunny, SICK???? SICK you say?, why ty ma'am, I resemble that remark.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok you turkeys, no more. This is, after all, a forum about kayaking.

Gary E. there will be no nursing of any kind except you on your pain killers after your surgery. Someday when I'm actually a bad ass on the river we can go out and see who's the coolest. Until then... watch yourself.

mvhyde - Don't you need to iron your shirt for the PTA meeting?

"Good day. I said, good day!" 

Have fun out there and try to behave.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*argh women*

can't shoot them, can't get the Dept of Wildlife to issue permits.....

PTA my azz, my 4-1/2 yr old says he'll school you on the river, in between bringing me my geritol


----------



## tele (May 20, 2005)

thanks to the people that responded about kayaking. hope to see you all soon. later


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Hyde if wise could help me out paddling,she could definatly charge your ass for lessons...Last I heard talking to a cat is you were swimming class 3...So I guess what I'm trying to say is cause you obviously cannot paddle very well or are just starting out,can you come help nurse me back?I promise not to mess with cane and I don't need viagra so you should still be semi functional...

Whitelightning you out there?Here fishy fishy....


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*<snort>*

Gary, Tomcat needs to get his butt out here....I only swam washing machine because he was hogging the eddy and I jacked myself up backwards into an undercut....but that was like 4 years ago.... sheesh

You whiner, just duct tape your damn shoulder and come run vallecito with me. Got some guy doing a shoot for Patagonia/Lotus in a couple weeks down in there, all we got to do is wear their gear and boat.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Gary E: You and Wisegirl should definitely hook up - I'm sure the kids will grow up to be politicians. Oh yea - I talked to Houle today and he says you're the sickest boater on Maggot Buzz. In my envy, I'm going to pour dish soap on your front lawn when I move to Denver. 

Wisegirl: I'm on to you too. I'm gonna get Houle drunk and make him spill his guts. Then your secret will be revealed. Everything is working out exactly as I planned. :twisted:


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

Partyboy coming to the 303 with a vengence....I think the 303 boys should get together and giv ethe bizzle the initation wedgie

when you moving next week????


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Paddlebizz,we lock our doors and have guns in the city...I don't sleep so be sneaky when you show and don't have a play boat anywhere near my house...Don't be mad because your coming to a real place to paddle and will be instantly demoted to just being sik,you might work back to level your at in vail standards here in like 4 yrs...I don't know Houle so I doubt he would say crap like that...There are thousands of great boaters so that statement is pretty funny...I mean take hyde for instance,I have never ran washing machine so there are tons of awesome boaters getting it done...Did I say ran I meant swam...Where is this rapid anyway?

Wisegirl is way to intense for me as I'm shy and scared..I mean heres a girl that gets her roll half the time coming on here and trying to debone us ordinary folk so she will have a place on this forum besides an eddy flower....I can see it now,save me save me as the life gaurd jumps in and she comes out of the pool with a big smile..Mission accomplished...

Hyde maybe next year I will head down there and you could show me your runs...Until then get in there and learn them cause Vallecito will get done never below 2.1 and under 20 minutes so start working now my son...Also you can take me to lost creek for a serious park and drop...

Whitelightning,love ya man...
Gary


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Pappas - I'm movin to the 'ole (303) kicking and screaming. I can't wait to throw down at Confluence and Golden with my sick class III skillz. Just make sure you and Gary E are there to chase my gear when I swim out of the hole.

Gary E - Houle said he boated with you two weeks ago. . . He's pretty sick, so you must be sick too. Just remember that stickers on my boat make me intimidating, so watch out.

I can't wait to get these damn stitches out of my hand so I can catch any remaining piss trickle of water this summer. Diving boards + beer = bad.


----------



## Jaxxon (May 19, 2005)

I hear that wisegirl and Garye finally took that s**t to a private chatroom,Ge if you dont have her phone#Ican hook you up,just shoot me a line.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Jax I want a name not a number...If I need that I will drive my sorry crippled ass up there and get it myself...
Gary


----------



## Jaxxon (May 19, 2005)

I need a new set of nose plugs, trade ya?


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LOL,no chance on plugs...Try staying upright and you wont need those things jax...Have a good weekend


----------



## Waterpooch (Mar 15, 2005)

This is warning to all of those in the 303. Paddlebizzle is coming to town. Get your tow lines and throw bags out. When that yellow playboat comes off the roof of the truck theres gonna be some swimmin.

By the way I am not buying the stitches thing. Get your gear on and go boat the chute. You gotta do it some time.

Call me before you leave town. I may need a place to stay when i come to denver


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Waterpooch - my long lost boatin' choad!

Must be a slow day in the shop if you are posting on Mtn Buzz. Speaking of stiches, did you manage to schedule an appointment for your cleft palate?

Now that I'm moving to the city, you'll need a new role model. I'm also going to buy a creeker so I can go run a sick drainage culvert by my house.

I haven't seen you much on the river either let alone Dowd Chute - I hope that cottage cheese discharge hasn't gotten the better of you.  

XXOO - PB


----------

